# Things that make you go "WTF?"



## Polednice

An example:


----------



## violadude

Polednice, I think you already won this one lol


----------



## Guest

Just about put me off me dinner, and for an encore once a month.............................??


----------



## Guest

I suppose some of the underground "crush" videos, in which women slowly crush tiny kittens (and other small animals) beneath their high heels might be more objectionable, but we shall leave that to our imaginations. (They start with just one paw...they don't want it to end too quickly...) This "art" video will do for now.


----------



## violadude

Kontrapunctus said:


> I suppose some of the underground "crush" videos, in which women slowly crush tiny kittens (and other small animals) beneath their high heels might be more objectionable, but we shall leave that to our imaginations. (They start with just one paw...they don't want it to end too quickly...) This "art" video will do for now.


This....the most WTF things I can think of probably are not allowed on Talkclassical haha


----------



## Polednice

Let's stick to WTF things that aren't violent or make you want to cry. Purely surreal, please.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Polednice said:


> An example:


What matters is, as some say, "so long as someone enjoys the piece, then there is nothing wrong with the piece ... the piece judges you ... it's a relationship between the viewer/listener and the piece, not the piece itself ... " In this case, vomit can be art.


----------



## science

It's not the same kind of "WTF" but it certainly surprised me.


----------



## kv466

Most of the threads started in the community forum!


----------



## Clementine

Something kinda classical related:


----------



## EarthBoundRules

This is a creepy "art performance" by some hipster. There's some stuff involving Spaghetti-Os that treads into NSFW territory...


----------



## Guest

It takes her over 2 min to open a tin ?????????????? Are artists a bit slow in the real world??


----------



## Polednice

The culmination of that video was the random comment at 7:37. The rest was ****** up.


----------



## Guest

I just watched the complete thing it was a jack up people just ain't that gullible or perhaps the so called art world is that gullible it was just taking the Pi$$


----------



## violadude

EarthBoundRules said:


> This is a creepy "art performance" by some hipster. There's some stuff involving Spaghetti-Os that treads into NSFW territory...


Reminds me of my school lol


----------



## Sid James

Polednice said:


> An example:
> ...


Thanks for that, that was soooo appropriate (not), I just had my lunch! :lol:...


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## Philip

if you haven't seen the movie Bruno, watch this clip first for context:






WTF:


----------



## regressivetransphobe

EarthBoundRules said:


> This is a creepy "art performance" by some hipster. There's some stuff involving Spaghetti-Os that treads into NSFW territory...


Hello everyone, I call this piece "Are You Pissed Off Yet, Daddy?"


----------



## clavichorder

^^^^^^^^
Now that's a real life WTF. I've met people like that, sort of like my high school. This took it further than I've ever seen it.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

EarthBoundRules said:


> This is a creepy "art performance" by some hipster. There's some stuff involving Spaghetti-Os that treads into NSFW territory...


Regarding the clip. Dedcadent meaningless ****.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re woman playing with herself...I can only imagine what's happening in the art world now. An occasional poetry slam is about the extent of my risque behavior or voyeurism.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

@Polednice's Original Post, I had to stop a minute into the video, I couldn't watch it anymore.

I got one





More than WTF, more like WTH if you get what I mean.


----------



## Chrythes

This beautiful post modern work of art -


----------



## CountessAdele

I've got one thats more of funny WTF moment, there's a youtube personality that makes 'epic rap battles of history' people comment on who they want to see battle and he and his friends make them. This one is between Justin Bieber and Beethoven. There is some harsh language.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Aramis.

No explanation needed.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Chrythes said:


> This beautiful post modern work of art -
> 
> [video]


It's a pity someone had to give it a stupid crude internet meme for a title.


----------



## PetrB

Yet another display of the most self-absorbed egomaniac narcissism pervading both society and the arts.


----------



## beethovenian

If i have a child, i wish she would recite poems like that.


----------



## clavichorder

This thread might get locked...


----------



## Guest

clavichorder said:


> This thread might get locked...


Let's hope so. I've already lost all faith in humanity as it is.


----------



## Polednice

Kontrapunctus said:


> Let's hope so. I've already lost all faith in humanity as it is.


Threads don't make you lose faith in humanity, people make you lose faith in humanity.


----------



## Guest

Seeing what they are capable of (in a thread or elsewhere) certainly can!


----------



## Guest

Do not loose faith my friends man is capable of the utmost depravities but can create the most beautiful art and also be so self denying in the face of danger. in the words of the great pretender "It takes all sorts"


----------



## Klavierspieler

Andante said:


> Do not loose faith my friends man is capable of the utmost depravities but can create the most beautiful art and also be so self denying in the face of danger. in the words of the great pretender "It takes all sorts"


right, kind of like when drum go CLANGCLASHCLANSH BOOMBOOBMOBOOMBONGGGGGGGGG. I BROKE MY STICK MOMMY CAN I HAVE ANOTHER? also when paint and painter and canvas and 837465263 gallons of solvent with 2847 paintbrushes and MONKEY!!!!! SPLISHSPLASH AND MODERN ART

Help me in dire danger I know you too but whatever im more important


----------



## Guest

Klavierspieler said:


> right, kind of like when drum go CLANGCLASHCLANSH BOOMBOOBMOBOOMBONGGGGGGGGG. I BROKE MY STICK MOMMY CAN I HAVE ANOTHER? also when paint and painter and canvas and 837465263 gallons of solvent with 2847 paintbrushes and MONKEY!!!!! SPLISHSPLASH AND MODERN ART
> 
> Help me in dire danger I know you too but whatever im more important


Well I am sure your post means something to you ?...........


----------



## Klavierspieler

Andante said:


> Well I am sure your post means something to you ?...........


Imitation Aramis: doesn't work.


----------



## Polednice

Klavierspieler said:


> Imitation Aramis: doesn't work.


You have to put a special hat on to alert us to what you're doing, otherwise we become concerned for your mental health.


----------



## Guest

Klavierspieler said:


> Imitation Aramis: doesn't work.


Oh I see you come from Elsewhere, that explains it I took it for granted that English was you first language. I tried it through google translate but it could not make sense of it either.


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## PetrB

Polednice said:


> An example:


I think narcissism in one of its more extreme manifestations pretty much covers this one


----------



## PetrB

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> What matters is, as some say, "so long as someone enjoys the piece, then there is nothing wrong with the piece ... the piece judges you ... it's a relationship between the viewer/listener and the piece, not the piece itself ... " In this case, vomit can be art.


Well, You've certainly bought in to a cartload of horsedung by way of a syllogism!


----------



## Moira

violadude said:


> Polednice, I think you already won this one lol


The music was nice.


----------



## PetrB

I suggest a glance into at least what this earnest essay is about, and its premise.
http://press.princeton.edu/titles/7929.html

That is better than wasting time on pathetic attempts at art by those who seem to have chosen something they cannot do as their career.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


>






And anything else by Cyriak...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Very talented but wtf???


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

clavichorder said:


>


Cyriak is amazing. I never "WTF???" Cyriak.


----------



## Badinerie

Chrythes said:


> This beautiful post modern work of art -


I nearly laughed myself sick!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## kv466

*The main thing that is making me say this right now is the over flux of everybody using everyone else's avatars!! I actually rarely read the name and rather use the avatar to know who is writing what. Now I've got Poles dressing like Coac! Science dressing like Kopachris. I even thought Alma was back for a moment when I noticed even his classic avatar was being ripped off! WTF!* Sorry to shout but, WTF!


----------



## Cnote11

Who is Alma and who ripped off his avatar?


----------



## kv466

Almaviva was one of our esteemed moderators in the opera and community sub-forums. I don't remember who but I just saw it today. You too, C!!


----------



## Cnote11

You know kv, this whole madness started when I took this avatar. Then suddenly everybody thought it would be funny if they all impersonated CoAG. I didn't predict that such confusion would come from me taking an avatar. I myself have been confused numerous times. I now have to double check every time science posts... that's for sure.


----------



## kv466

Cnote11 said:


> You know kv, this whole madness started when I took this avatar. Then suddenly everybody thought it would be funny if they all impersonated CoAG. I didn't predict that such confusion would come from me taking an avatar. I myself have been confused numerous times. I now have to double check every time science posts... that's for sure.


Haha,...that's funny...well, at least now it makes sense.


----------



## Polednice

It be DrMike using Alma's old avatar - clearly trying to garner some respectability (I jest of course, Doctor!). 

P.S. You asked for it kayvee.


----------



## science




----------



## science

kv466 said:


> *The main thing that is making me say this right now is the over flux of everybody using everyone else's avatars!! I actually rarely read the name and rather use the avatar to know who is writing what. Now I've got Poles dressing like Coac! Science dressing like Kopachris. I even thought Alma was back for a moment when I noticed even his classic avatar was being ripped off! WTF!* Sorry to shout but, WTF!


Kopachris is working that hot pink stiletto up to a new level of raunchy-sexy, and while the penguin is mine I dub him, "Darklord Joe the Nihilist and Vengeful."


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> What matters is, as some say, "so long as someone enjoys the piece, then there is nothing wrong with the piece ... the piece judges you ... it's a relationship between the viewer/listener and the piece, not the piece itself ... " In this case, vomit can be art.


Haha honestly I love stuff like this, I've been working on a project recently involving music that is highly similar to it.


----------



## PetrB

clavichorder said:


> This thread might get locked...


Tampopo is a hysterically funny and sweet film, rather brilliant. Warning, even if you have eaten, by twenty minutes into the film you will be very hungry


----------



## PetrB

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Haha honestly I love stuff like this, I've been working on a project recently involving music that is highly similar to it.


A generation re-inventing a wheel first made in the 1920's? Hardly new, hardly shocking, maybe a 'newer palette' of sounds for musique concrete, but -- really, hasn't anyone looked into the fact this was done well before, saving, even if you want to investigate it, at least several steps?


----------



## Igneous01

u have not seen anything yet...


----------



## Mesa

Since salad fingers was posted, i suggest the hilarious Burnt Face Man by the same chap:






http://fat-pie.com/burntfaceman/episodes.htm


----------



## science

PetrB said:


> A generation re-inventing a wheel first made in the 1920's? Hardly new, hardly shocking, maybe a 'newer palette' of sounds for musique concrete, but -- really, hasn't anyone looked into the fact this was done well before, saving, even if you want to investigate it, at least several steps?


He says he loves it. Let him do it! You go around criticizing people's wives too?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

PetrB said:


> A generation re-inventing a wheel first made in [sdljsdjklasd]? Hardly new, hardly shocking, maybe a [ksdksk;d] of [lsjdlasd] for [sdkasdpenisasdnaks], but -- really, hasn't anyone looked into the fact this was done well before, saving, even if you want to investigate it, at least several steps?


The problem is: this could be said of literally any art. Music isn't an innovation contest, it's about what it makes you feel.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

PetrB said:


> A generation re-inventing a wheel first made in the 1920's? Hardly new, hardly shocking, maybe a 'newer palette' of sounds for musique concrete, but -- really, hasn't anyone looked into the fact this was done well before, saving, even if you want to investigate it, at least several steps?


Well I don't really care that it's been done before to be perfectly honest. I wouldn't be doing something "similar" to it if I wanted to do something "different", I just enjoy the sounds and such. There's a raw, primal aspect that really appeals to me. Playing with a violin has been done before, but I still enjoy doing it. So has improvisting on the piano, I still like it. I'm not sure what your point is here.

I'd love to see some examples of the stuff that they were doing in the 1920s though, that sounds like it would be very intersting to hear (assuming that there are recordings available).


----------



## Cnote11

There is so much better stuff now than they were doing in the 1920s....


----------



## Crudblud

Everything in the 1920s was in black and white, I can't look at anything that isn't 3D HD 1080p IMAX with at least 8.1 surround sound and with augmented reality features so I can google stuff when I get bored.

Voice of a generation!


----------



## Cnote11

What was _that post_ all about?

I'm still rockin' my ancient television. It doesn't even have RCA inputs!

Actually I'm not really "rockin'" it anymore, seeing as how the cable input on the back completely fell out... I'm thinking about buying one in the fall from the salvation army for about 5-10 dollars if I can't fix it somehow. I will miss you television. I will miss having to put my finger inside of you to turn you on and off. I will miss how you needed to be banged on so the volume would quit going in and out. R.I.P. television. Really old-2012


----------



## Kopachris

Crudblud said:


> Everything in the 1920s was in black and white, I can't look at anything that isn't 3D HD 1080p IMAX with at least 8.1 surround sound and with augmented reality features so I can google stuff when I get bored.
> 
> Voice of a generation!


_Psst...!_ IMAX doesn't do 1080p. They do 70mm film.


----------



## violadude

Mesa said:


> Since salad fingers was posted, i suggest the hilarious Burnt Face Man by the same chap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fat-pie.com/burntfaceman/episodes.htm


Woo! This is much less disturbing than salad fingers lol


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Woo! This is much less disturbing than salad fingers lol


I love salad fingers. But I've seen things that are even more disturbing. (Yes it _is_ indeed possible!)


----------



## Dodecaplex

Childhood nightmares.

Edit: (Embedding disabled (watch on youtube))


----------



## Guest

Congress!!


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I love salad fingers. But I've seen things that are even more disturbing. (Yes it _is_ indeed possible!)


When I was 14, there was Newgrounds.com for all that stuff. You have so many more options for being disturbed and amused these days.


----------



## mitchflorida

"Winning The Future" by Barack Obama is definitely WTF.


----------



## Vaneyes

Boboli Gardens.

View attachment 4660


----------

